# Bleeding help?



## Yeah (10 mo ago)

I noticed when I when to check on my mice today that one of them was or is bleeding from behind both ears. I'm not sure when it started because she is the shy one and doesn't say hi to me very often. She lives with another female and other than a small scuffle once or twice they usually get along fine infact they do a lot of things together. The injured one is acting relatively normal other than trying to clean her ears a bit. I also checked for any mites or something but I didn't see anything but I know sometimes you can't. At this point im not sure what to do or if I need to separate them because as of now they are totally chill. I really need some advice or insight if anyone can help! (I do have a vet technically but they are very far away, really booked up and stupid expensive so I would like to avoid it possible) Thank Y'all! 
- Beep, Boop and I


----------

